# Lemon Juice.



## tryanything (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Everybody, I've been cursed with IBS-D for 7 years and have tried every remedy I found here and in other forums with little success. My work has been greatly affected and so have my relationships. I've lost a lot of weight because so many foods make my D unbearable - I pretty much only eat rice and boiled chicken and yet still have bad days. On top of the IBS I recently started getting kidney stones. I don't know if these are related to my IBS but they made a bad situation far worse. I checked online for remedies for kidney stones and the common opinion was that Lemon Juice helps dissolve 90% of kidney stones. I tried it and within a week the pains in my back and stomach from the stones disappeared and my IBS-D completely stopped too. For two weeks I continued drinking freshly squeezed Lemon juice each morning and had normal firm bowel movements twice every day. The stomach rumbling and bloated feeling stopped too.Being a complete idiot I stopped drinking the lemon juice and everything returned to abnormal in two days.I now drink the juice of 4 lemons each morning, stick to a fairly bland diet and am symptom free. I cannot describe the sense of relief.I hope this accidental discovery might help others.Good luck.G.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm off to Tesco's this morning to get some lemons!


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Drinking lemon juice really hasn't done anything for me.I heard it helps people with low acidity levels.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 11, 2010)

Love lemons. I will try this remedy. What have I got to loose?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought 9 lemons.If I drink the juice from 2 each morning. Will I notice a difference in 4 days or do the body need more time to notice a difference?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I also wonder.Does it make a difference if I drink them in the evening or in the morning?


----------

